# For Sale: *



## ArcticX (Feb 21, 2012)

SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## SMH (Feb 11, 2012)

ArcticX said:


> I am selling a 2004 Outback 21RS and am located in the Pottstown, PA area (Northwest of Philadelphia). This has been a great camper for us, but our needs have changed. I am asking $9250 or best offer, and am motivated to sell. Title will be in hand by the weekend. I can be reached at two one five 384-8038 or via message on here...an email will be sent directly to my phone and I will respond promptly. Please follow this link to my craigslist ad. http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/rvs/2857916480.html Thank you for looking!
> Brad
> View attachment 2332
> 
> ...


Love the camper, this is what I'm looking for, sadly my budget just doesn't reach your asking price.


----------



## ArcticX (Feb 21, 2012)

SMH said:


> I am selling a 2004 Outback 21RS and am located in the Pottstown, PA area (Northwest of Philadelphia). This has been a great camper for us, but our needs have changed. I am asking $9250 or best offer, and am motivated to sell. Title will be in hand by the weekend. I can be reached at two one five 384-8038 or via message on here...an email will be sent directly to my phone and I will respond promptly. Please follow this link to my craigslist ad. http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/rvs/2857916480.html Thank you for looking!
> Brad
> View attachment 2332
> 
> ...


Love the camper, this is what I'm looking for, sadly my budget just doesn't reach your asking price.
[/quote]

What would be your best offer? Maybe we can work something out.


----------

